

Google Has Even Bigger Plans for Mobile Phones - shayan
http://online.wsj.com/article_print/SB119517445580795065.html

======
shayan
Is Google Launching a Mobile Network? <http://mashable.com/2007/11/16/google-
mobile-network/>

